# Anyone ever rehandle a Cutco?



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2013)

I sharpened someones knives,cleaned up the wood handles,I usually do this makes nice when returning knives.This guy gave me a Cutco chef knife.I have sharpened Cutco's before,they are supposed to have these special handles.For me they are uncomfortable & force your hand in a certain position.They are also way thick at the choil so not pinch grip friendly at all.

Looking at the tang I think can make a handle that will be more universal & comfortable,thinning & recessing wood at the choil for pinch grips.Anyone ever done this before?


----------



## ecchef (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeez Keith, I suppose it could be done...but why would you _want_ to?


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 17, 2013)

I would rather get my $5 Kiwi nakiri custom rehandled...


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think part of the appeal for cutco knives and why someone would consider spending more money on them is the sentimentality. Not that the knives are great, or even good, but they are sharp out of the box, usually sharper than what's in 90% of homes in America, and more importantly, the knives are often sold by someone people like or love. In my opinion, the whole kids in college salesman gig, networking to make sales, etc. easily leads to sentimental impulse buys.

I am lucky enough (my wife disagrees) to have moved on to bigger better sharper harder knives. But man do people dig their cutco.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but my sister-in-law has Cutcos. She's a very good cook, and they more than do the trick for her. I had to use one once, and I didn't want to use it to inflict self-harm. We hate them here, but meh....

However, what you should do, is forget rehandling, and just reblade the Cutco.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2013)

My sister has Cutco's too.I do not think the steel is terrible,it sharpens up well.Actually Science channel on how it's made showed Cutco's they do have a good HT.Heck I'm a knife snob too esp. Japan Carbons,but I have all these blocks of wood putting handles on anything & everything:spin chair:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 19, 2013)

I have never really used a Cutco,just sharpened a few.Knocked the totally uncomfortable handle off,since the knife was free,going to do it.I can certainly understand lack of respect these knives get,they do use a 3 step heat treatment including Cryogenic deep freeze,but they use 440a which is the cheap steel in the 440 line.Hrt around 56 one of those lowest common denominator blades.I have never seen anyone using them in a pro kit.Reading their site is a lesson in bull%@#&.Alot of false claims,finest surgical steel,what does that mean?Crap handle material as well.Cheap materials,inflated prices guess they have to pay all those sales reps.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 20, 2013)

They make a really nice pare of scissors...


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 20, 2013)

And the best ever sandwich knife. Thin and flexible. Serrated edge holds pretty well and....long enough to reach the bottom of a large jar of mayo. <g> Like all Cutco, stupidly expensive, but occasionally you can pick one up on ebay for around 15 bucks.

http://images.cutco.com/1500/1768_p1.jpg


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 20, 2013)

Kieth, I am sure it can be done, logistically there would be no issues, but it would be hard to match the contours/carving of the Cutco handle. A nice bottle shaped handle might actually look/feel reasonable. Give it a whirl, I would actually kind of like to see it. Make sure to post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 20, 2013)

Kalaeb I will post pics.When I am done.when ever that is.I actually like the tang it is a full 5.5" long.Most Japaese western handles are more like 4.5 range.


----------

